# Request pics!!



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Any members dogs pics you'd like to see!? Post your request here, and hopefully they'll fufill it!!

I personally want to see some more pics of GiGi, the little maltese!! Hehehe.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

.... sheesh ... i could go on with a list a mile long ...
but anyway

jasmines pups.... since we need an update of that
always love seeing gracie girl and any of reds rotties 
brads new kai ken .... and any of the other of his dogs ...
always love pictures and video of nubs 
..... 
do i have to keep going


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

I could do with more pics of Gigi too!!! After seeing her in that cereal box....that just slayed me!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I'd love to see new pictures of Dexter the blue eyed mutt but I'm not sure if his owner is still on DF. I adore that dog!

Hmm...I'd like to see Lupa! How's she doing?

Yappypappymom, I need more Leif! Haven't seen his pics in a while too.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> I'd love to see new pictures of Dexter the blue eyed mutt but I'm not sure if his owner is still on DF. I adore that dog!
> 
> Hmm...I'd like to see Lupa! How's she doing?
> 
> Yappypappymom, I need more Leif! Haven't seen his pics in a while too.


Trust me...softball season is in, so, I will have pics apleanty sometime soon..just seems as if someone has been hiding my card adapter for my camera from me....*glares evil eyes at all of my family members*...can't stomach the thought that I MAY have misplaced the danm thing...as the evil queen would say "OFF WITH THEIR HEADS" lol


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

yappypappymom said:


> as the evil queen would say "OFF WITH THEIR HEADS" lol


LOL I loved Alice In Wonderland... I dunno why so many people hated it  "No, you idiot, her name is Um!!!"

And yes, please. I'd like more photos of Leif too


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Leif will soon make a debut!! *warnings* -he looks NOTHING like a puppy anymore..*sobs, cries, blows into tissue*..he looks like a little "man" now ...Ack! I MISS my fuzz-butt!! He looks like a rouge teenager now..his tail & pants are in "overdrive"...WHERE OH WHERE DID MY BABY GO??? *sniffles*


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Hahaha, that's exactly how I feel when I look at Cadence's baby photos!! Are Leif's fringes getting longer too?? I've been trimming Cadence's pants because ugh, it gets so dirty.. lol, so now he has "thin" pants LOL.. He's also been shedding so much that he's looking really skinny right now..


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

lucidity said:


> Hahaha, that's exactly how I feel when I look at Cadence's baby photos!! Are Leif's fringes getting longer too?? I've been trimming Cadence's pants because ugh, it gets so dirty.. lol, so now he has "thin" pants LOL.. He's also been shedding so much that he's looking really skinny right now..


Thankfully, the "sheds" have been "at bay" for us so far, BUT...we are dealing w/VA weather in this too...it changes EVERY SINGLE DAY!! To me, he has not changed much at all, but, overall, i must admit that he HAS changed. I STILL don't have those purty ear plumes that I have been looking for...its like he has focused all of his hair growing on his britches & tail...I'm like "yea"...whoo-hoo ? ...thats great, NOW, lets get BACK to those EARS -LOL


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

lucidity said:


> Hahaha, that's exactly how I feel when I look at Cadence's baby photos!! Are Leif's fringes getting longer too?? I've been trimming Cadence's pants because ugh, it gets so dirty.. lol, so now he has "thin" pants LOL.. He's also been shedding so much that he's looking really skinny right now..


Shedding is actually not bad with Nia. At least compared to last winter when she shed tons and tons. It's not bothering me at all this time, it's just a few white hairs here and there. In the winter she almost went bald LOL. According to her breeder, some Paps just shed before 1 year old and it's normal.

Nia has been playing outside so much that she gets dirty about 3 times a day lol. Always running in mud and puddles and duck/geese poop. Somehow she always ends up clean by the time we get home! Go wash and wear breeds! I'd hate to have a Pom or other puffy long haired breed and have them do the same. I suspect that would end in a long bath and brushing every single day!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Haha, I think Cadence is going to be partially bald by the time he's done shedding this time! And ewww.. duck poop. Lol! From Canada Geese? Cadence has been chasing those around these days.. he thinks he can catch them. Silly dog.

Honestly, I think Poms are probably easier to clean than Poodles (or mixes) and Shih Tzus etc.. most of my neighbours have Maltipoos or Shihpoos and gosh... they get SO dirty after playing in the mud. I think it's their hair-type fur. You can't even wipe the mud off with a cloth... my neighbours say they have to throw their dogs into the tub after walks to wash them down,


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

The park in our area is like covered with poop so when she's running around it just gets into her hair. The park we always go to has at least 40 Canada geese and some 80-100 ducks along with a good couple dozens of rabbits and I don't know how many squirrels. There's also tons of mud and when she's done playing at least half of her body will be covered with mud, grit, wetness, etc. We can't even pick her up or else we're covered but it all dries pretty quickly and when she gets home there's no more mud. The worst case that she's still a little wet under the belly but it looks clean.


----------



## Darla Giselle (Feb 19, 2010)

deleted-xxx


----------



## chrisn6104 (Jun 8, 2009)

I would be interested in seeing more doggie pics with the single ladies they live with. 
They say people look like their dogs. I just want to see if this is true. I'm doing a study starting with single ladies and their dogs.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Thank you for the GiGi pics!! I think it's official, I'll be getting a Maltese within a year or so! It's all GiGi's fault! lmao!!

I agree, Yappypappymom! I wanna see more Leif too!

Here's one of Roxy, for Darla's Pap picture request:


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Miranda16 said:


> always love pictures and video of nubs


I'll see if I can get some new ones today. Nubs decided he wanted to completely lose a nail last night at midnight so it ruined my plans to go out for a hike today.



chrisn6104 said:


> I would be interested in seeing more doggie pics with the single ladies they live with.
> They say people look like their dogs. I just want to see if this is true. I'm doing a study starting with single ladies and their dogs.


SUUURRREE a "study" right


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Darkmoon said:


> SUUURRREE a "study" right



LOL, I just giggled sooo loud, my sister was like, what's wrong with you!?


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Here's a pic of me and my younger daughter (she's 18). And here are a few of Bella.

As for Chris's "study" ... I don't think I look a whole lot like Bella, lol.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I love seeing Nub pics. Also Sizzle's Dobes make me drool, any/ all of Brad's dogs, Mr. Pooch's pack, The Bolo, and Poca .. that enough? LOL

As for chris's stuff.. believe me.. Bella is far pretteir than I 

ETA.. I thought of more LOL ... I wanna see Kuma, Chloe and Bishop (Pugmom's.. since she mostly puts up pics of the Pitty Princess), Iorek and Brom, and Mia pictures always make my day.


----------



## Nessa (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm not sure who the poster is but there is someone with australian shepherds in there sig...I would love to see more pics of those dogs they are beautiful.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

pittsabowawa said:


> The Bolo


The Bolo sez

"Iz busy. will make moar peektures after noms."


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Nessa said:


> I'm not sure who the poster is but there is someone with australian shepherds in there sig...I would love to see more pics of those dogs they are beautiful.


I think that's keechak.


----------



## Nessa (Mar 26, 2010)

Yes infiniti, i just saw the name in another thread...so keechak if you see this i would love to see pics of the australian shepherds.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Zim.. LOL I would NOT want to be that chicken leg


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Nessa said:


> Yes infiniti, i just saw the name in another thread...so keechak if you see this i would love to see pics of the australian shepherds.


Funny you mention it. I'm actually working on uploading some pics right now!


----------



## Nessa (Mar 26, 2010)

Awesome, i had never even heard of an Australian Shepherd before. I saw them in your sig and now i am pretty interested in them.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Keechak, I'd like some Jack pictures!

I also want to see Revy!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Keechak, I'd like some Jack pictures!
> 
> I also want to see Revy!


Sorry no Jack pics. He stays inside and sleeps most of the day, and actually he's not doing very good right now, just old age things.


----------



## Darla Giselle (Feb 19, 2010)

Keechak said:


> Sorry no Jack pics. He stays inside and sleeps most of the day, and actually he's not doing very good right now, just old age things.


I want to see ALL your dogs too! They all have the most magnificant colors!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Gigi is gorgeous by the way! She's one of the prettiest Maltese I've ever seen. Man it must be tons of work to maintain that coat! The Maltese that often lives with us used to have a long coat too until her mom started traveling more and didn't have as much time to groom so now she's had her coat cut. How old is Gigi by the way? I totally forgot.


----------



## Darla Giselle (Feb 19, 2010)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Gigi is gorgeous by the way! She's one of the prettiest Maltese I've ever seen. Man it must be tons of work to maintain that coat! The Maltese that often lives with us used to have a long coat too until her mom started traveling more and didn't have as much time to groom so now she's had her coat cut. How old is Gigi by the way? I totally forgot.


Thank you, yes, her hair is a LOT of fun.  She will be two in May.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Here you go, some new pics.

http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/73559-aussies-cold-blue.html


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Darla Giselle said:


> I want to see more paps! Or Alaskan Malamutes! or Cranstatic's soon-to-be AKK.


Oh, don't worry, I'll do a whole thread for Casper the AKK when I get him (picking him up at the airport on April 9). Crystal the papillon will be in some of the pics, too, I'm sure, so that's two of your three. 

But for now: three weeks, four weeks, five weeks, seven weeks (looking like the Terminator, haha). All of these pics are from his breeder -- I won't get to meet him until I'm actually taking him home. I wish she didn't live so far from me... although I probably would have annoyed her by visiting constantly.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

I love seeing Mia pics and I'd also like to see some Cherryhill aussie pics as well  Oh and there was someone with beautiful border collies that posted awhile back but I don't remember who it was.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

chrisn6104 said:


> I would be interested in seeing more doggie pics with the single ladies they live with.
> They say people look like their dogs. I just want to see if this is true. I'm doing a study starting with single ladies and their dogs.


Hahaha. You're funny.

But....... won't humans who look like their dogs be.. well.. pretty ugly? 

Ooh, yes, I'd like some photos of Brom too!! I wanna see how big he's grown


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

lauren17 said:


> I love seeing Mia pics and I'd also like to see some Cherryhill aussie pics as well  *Oh and there was someone with beautiful border collies that posted awhile back but I don't remember who it was.*


Tirluc perhaps? she has three borders name Searoisa, Tir, and Titch but she hasn't been on in months.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

lauren17 said:


> I love seeing Mia pics and I'd also like to see some Cherryhill aussie pics as well  Oh and there was someone with beautiful border collies that posted awhile back but I don't remember who it was.


I wish I could post new pics, but I broke my camera the other day. Looks like I'll have to send it off to get fixed too. 

I think I can dig up some new ones though.


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

I want to see more pictures of Nekomi's pup, Tempo  She's such a cutie. And Bandit! I adore Bandit.


----------



## Darla Giselle (Feb 19, 2010)

Crantastic said:


> Oh, don't worry, I'll do a whole thread for Casper the AKK when I get him (picking him up at the airport on April 9). Crystal the papillon will be in some of the pics, too, I'm sure, so that's two of your three.
> 
> But for now: three weeks, four weeks, five weeks, seven weeks (looking like the Terminator, haha). All of these pics are from his breeder -- I won't get to meet him until I'm actually taking him home. I wish she didn't live so far from me... although I probably would have annoyed her by visiting constantly.


OMGGGG! He is going to grow to be a gorgeous AKK!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Yep! His eyes are going to stay blue. Originally I'd wanted a brown-eyed pup, but I really like the color of blue this breeder seems to get in her dogs (some AKK seem to have an icier blue that I don't like as much). Here is a picture of her litters from last year (with a bonus Schipperke)!

Casper is eight weeks old today and weighs 4.3 pounds right now. I'm so excited to get him (in just over a week!) and watch him grow up. I will post lots of pictures. 

As for pictures I'd like to see... definitely more of nekomi's crew! The Jasper pics today were great. I want to see pics of the others taken with the fancy new camera, too!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Here you go, Mia pics!

http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/73596-requested-mia.html#post773853


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Keechak said:


> Tirluc perhaps? she has three borders name Searoisa, Tir, and Titch but she hasn't been on in months.


I think it was an introductory post that I saw so I don't know if they stayed around. They had several border collies and at least one was a red merle. I just thought their dogs were gorgeous and the pictures were really good. 



Laurelin said:


> I wish I could post new pics, but I broke my camera the other day. Looks like I'll have to send it off to get fixed too.
> 
> I think I can dig up some new ones though.


Aww well I hope you can get your camera fixed! I broke my camera awhile back. Apparently driving a car with your camera sitting on the roof of it is a really bad idea lol.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

> I want to see more pictures of Nekomi's pup, Tempo She's such a cutie. And Bandit! I adore Bandit.


I will grant your wish tomorrow!


----------



## chrisn6104 (Jun 8, 2009)

infiniti said:


> Here's a pic of me and my younger daughter (she's 18). And here are a few of Bella.
> 
> As for Chris's "study" ... I don't think I look a whole lot like Bella, lol.


I see 3 pretty Texas ladies. They all have great smiles, nice hair, cute noses and pretty eyes. I'm afraid I still need to collect more evidence for my study.





lucidity said:


> Hahaha. You're funny.
> 
> But....... won't humans who look like their dogs be.. well.. pretty ugly?


Ugly? What dog is ugly? How rude. 
My dogs are all very offended by that statement. Had to calm them down. One started crying the other was in the bathroom brushing her hair so hard it was falling out. Lex didn't seem to care he says he's a ladies man no mater what you say. He is hurting inside he is hiding his emotions. Typical guy thing.


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

Miranda16 said:


> .... sheesh ... i could go on with a list a mile long ...
> but anyway
> 
> jasmines pups.... since we need an update of that
> ...


Just added some of miss Jasmine and the babies to my pic thread for them.


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

nekomi said:


> I will grant your wish tomorrow!


Thank you! I'm so excited


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Here's one of Bella, getting ready to go to Prom!


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

chrisn6104 said:


> I see 3 pretty Texas ladies. They all have great smiles, nice hair, cute noses and pretty eyes. I'm afraid I still need to collect more evidence for my study.



*Awww, thanks Chris ... what a sweet thing to say .... no more pics of me though! lol *




> Ugly? What dog is ugly? How rude.
> My dogs are all very offended by that statement. Had to calm them down. One started crying the other was in the bathroom brushing her hair so hard it was falling out. Lex didn't seem to care he says he's a ladies man no mater what you say. He is hurting inside he is hiding his emotions. Typical guy thing.


*Yes, those guys and their emotional disabilities are just heartbreaking! ... lol*


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

lucidity said:


> But....... won't humans who look like their dogs be.. well.. pretty ugly?


Iuno, I have a constent flood of people walking up telling my how pretty my girls are. It's been awhile sense a stranger walked up and told me how handsom I was.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

chrisn6104 said:


> Ugly? What dog is ugly? How rude.
> My dogs are all very offended by that statement. Had to calm them down. One started crying the other was in the bathroom brushing her hair so hard it was falling out. Lex didn't seem to care he says he's a ladies man no mater what you say. He is hurting inside he is hiding his emotions. Typical guy thing.





tw1n said:


> Iuno, I have a constent flood of people walking up telling my how pretty my girls are. It's been awhile sense a stranger walked up and told me how handsom I was.


Lol.. seriously, though. A dog's face on a dog = cute. A dog's face on a human? Let's see..

Lots of people think bulldogs are cute. But if you put a bulldog's face on a human?? Different story.

I think Papillons are beautiful. And cute... but if someone said that I look like one, I'd be offended. I mean, hugeass ears are really adorable on a dog.... not so much on a human!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

TRENT!!! If your reading this Grace (Equinox) you better post some new Trent pictures. lol  I love that handsome mug of his... <3


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

infiniti said:


> Here's one of Bella, getting ready to go to Prom!


LOL Way too cute. Does she have a date?


----------



## chrisn6104 (Jun 8, 2009)

lucidity said:


> I think Papillons are beautiful. And cute... but if someone said that I look like one, I'd be offended. I mean, hugeass ears are really adorable on a dog.... not so much on a human!


You wouldn't have to have giant radar ears. You could probably do something with your hair.
I saw an article that showed people that looked like their dogs. I don't know if they where really dog/owner or if they where just people and dogs matched up for the article. In some cases they just fixed up hair to bring out a similarity. 

Maybe if you did some wild hair style you could look like you had fury radar ears ..... but then again maybe that would look a little odd 
Try it ... lets see


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Inga said:


> LOL Way too cute. Does she have a date?


Egads! Who would take her??? Doesn"t she look just ticked off to beat the band? lol

My daughter's getting ready for prom next weekend ... this is her tiara. LOL 

I couldn't even get Bella to wear sunglasses and my daughter gets a tiara on her!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

chrisn6104 said:


> You wouldn't have to have giant radar ears. You could probably do something with your hair.
> I saw an article that showed people that looked like their dogs. I don't know if they where really dog/owner or if they where just people and dogs matched up for the article. In some cases they just fixed up hair to bring out a similarity.
> 
> Maybe if you did some wild hair style you could look like you had fury radar ears ..... but then again maybe that would look a little odd
> Try it ... lets see


Haha... "a little"? Total understatement! Gee, since you want to see people's photos so much..... why not check out this thread? http://www.dogforums.com/7-off-topic/22367-no-dogs-pics-just-36.html

That's 36 pages of photos for you to look through. Now, thank me! 

P/S: Here's another thread - http://www.dogforums.com/7-off-topic/70874-post-your-pic.html


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

So are you saying you don't find me attractive?


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I have a request for Iorek'smom. I can't remember the last time I saw Iorek, Brom, and Frodo! Cherryhill Aussies, come on...I need to see some Marley! There was a guy who used to post alot months back, he had alot of working pit bulls. He should post! I'll second the Equinox request. Inga really needs to post some more pics of Carsten and Oliver.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Tw1n... now thats Hawt! LOL I've always liked guys with bigger noses ROFL


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

tw1n said:


> So are you saying you don't find me attractive?


HAHAHA! Not sure how I'd feel about kissing those lips..


----------



## chrisn6104 (Jun 8, 2009)

lucidity said:


> Haha... "a little"? Total understatement! Gee, since you want to see people's photos so much..... why not check out this thread? http://www.dogforums.com/7-off-topic/22367-no-dogs-pics-just-36.html
> 
> That's 36 pages of photos for you to look through. Now, thank me!
> 
> P/S: Here's another thread - http://www.dogforums.com/7-off-topic/70874-post-your-pic.html



I've seen that thread ....... ugh I clicked on it too ... first pic that came up on pg36 was a close up of Ron E. Jumped out of my seat and hit my head. Now I have a concussion .... thanks


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Hallie said:


> *I have a request for Iorek'smom. I can't remember the last time I saw Iorek, Brom, and Frodo!* Cherryhill Aussies, come on...I need to see some Marley! There was a guy who used to post alot months back, he had alot of working pit bulls. He should post! I'll second the Equinox request. Inga really needs to post some more pics of Carsten and Oliver.


We are actually just heading out to the field and will try to get some good pictures of the boys 

Right now Frodo is flaked out on the new heated bed I made for Blue (my other kitty). I will get some pictures of them too


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Here is a new thread that I just made 

at the ball field


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

tw1n said:


> So are you saying you don't find me attractive?


LOL... uh..... no comment 



chrisn6104 said:


> I've seen that thread ....... ugh I clicked on it too ... first pic that came up on pg36 was a close up of Ron E. Jumped out of my seat and hit my head. Now I have a concussion .... thanks


Haha.. dude.. have some love for the bros too!


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Gingerbread is sad that people don't want to see more pictures of him... he'd reallly like to be Gigi's boyfriend. 

Btw, tw1n, you have a great snout.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

pittsabowawa said:


> ... and Poca ...


Done!

Just a day at the beach...











Zoom!











My ball. My beach. My rules.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Poca is beautiful!!


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Hmm...I'd like to see Lupa! How's she doing?


Aw thanks! I'll have to try to get some this week. I've been super busy and so my camera has had some time off. Here's a picture of the three in my house at the moment (can't remember if I put this in my foster thread). Its Lupa, Ami and the foster dude Mickey. 










lol, she's so funny...she's not used to Ami actually touching her when laying down, you can see that she has no idea how to respond(do I lay here? or do i move?)...Ami just didn't want to be closer to Mickey because he keeps trying to play with her...she's a bit tired, lol


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

winniec777 said:


> Just a day at the beach...


Awww, what pretty eyes!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Goodness, your Huskies are so pretty! (Are they Huskies? Or Malamutes?) I'm really loving the foster guy as well. Look at those eyes!! I wish I had a house with a yard. I'd adopt him in an instant!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

infiniti said:


> Egads! Who would take her??? Doesn"t she look just ticked off to beat the band? lol
> 
> My daughter's getting ready for prom next weekend ... this is her tiara. LOL
> 
> I couldn't even get Bella to wear sunglasses and my daughter gets a tiara on her!


*Um, I will take her ma'am and I even own my own Tuxedo. I don't much care for the top-hat but I will wear it if she will wear her tiara. *









*I am also not opposed to glasses. I need them when I am studying my breed books. Doggy College is hard but worth the effort.*


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

lucidity said:


> Goodness, your Huskies are so pretty! (Are they Huskies? Or Malamutes?) I'm really loving the foster guy as well. Look at those eyes!! I wish I had a house with a yard. I'd adopt him in an instant!


Well, Lupa's a northern inuit, Ami's a byb husky, and Mickey is a malamute (though can't be 100% sure he's "pure", the rescue thinks he's just a byb malamute)


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Inga said:


> *I am also not opposed to glasses. I need them when I am studying my breed books. Doggy College is hard but worth the effort.*


Haha, love it


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Wow, can't believe I only saw this thread now!



> ETA.. I thought of more LOL ... I wanna see Kuma, Chloe and Bishop (Pugmom's.. since she mostly puts up pics of the Pitty Princess), Iorek and Brom, and Mia pictures always make my day.


Aww, someone wants pics of the KumaBear!  I haven't taken any pics of him recently, but I'll try to post some I haven't posted before.

Puppy pic. 









How you doin'?









Attack of the crazy Pug!









There you go. 

Now, I want to see pics of RedyreRottweilers' and Inga's Rotties, plus all the other Pug owners simply MUST post their pics!


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

luvntzus said:


> Gingerbread is sad that people don't want to see more pictures of him... he'd reallly like to be Gigi's boyfriend.


I would LOVE to see more pics of Gingerbread!!! I love Shih-tzu's!!

BTW, Roxy's totally jealous, she wants a fluffy-butt boyfriend!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Ooh I want to see Inga's Oliver.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Okay, since you twisted my arm, I'll post pics of Gingerbread. lol


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

More Gingerbread:


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Gingerbread is SUCH a cutie! <3


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

No new Trent pictures, but I've posted a picture thread of the rest of Trent's family!

And they all look so alike, it works out


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Thank you Lorek's Mom!


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

i want pictures of brads new puppies .... i believe there are three pups now ?


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Ahhh, Gingerbread is ADORABLE! How sweet!! I love his little green bow.. =P And what a cool bed he has!!!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I'd also like to see pictures of Redyre's crew and I'd like to see some Xeph pictures too. I'm not sure I've seen ANY, so I don't know who she owns.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

I'm fostering a Pug, here are some pics of her. 

http://www.dogforums.com/23-dog-rescue-forum/73318-fostering-journal.html#post777225


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

DJEtzel said:


> I'd also like to see pictures of Redyre's crew and I'd like to see some Xeph pictures too. I'm not sure I've seen ANY, so I don't know who she owns.


Xeph owns Strauss a GSD. Here are some older photos of him in these threads:
http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/66242-strauss-snow-shark.html
http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/64486-tracking-pictures.html
And you can see Strauss in 2 of these photos in the background:
http://www.dogforums.com/7-off-topic/73064-house-pictures.html


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Darkmoon said:


> Xeph owns Strauss a GSD. Here are some older photos of him in these threads:
> http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/66242-strauss-snow-shark.html
> http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/64486-tracking-pictures.html
> And you can see Strauss in 2 of these photos in the background:
> http://www.dogforums.com/7-off-topic/73064-house-pictures.html


Ah, thank you very much. Very handsom guy she has!


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

This thread is unfair to all uncalled-for dogs!


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Mesh, I got lucky with the Pug thing, lol.


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

BrittanyG said:


> Mesh, I got lucky with the Pug thing, lol.


Coco says she is as cute as a pug!


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

I want to see pictures of Icesis and Nea. Gotta love the nekkies!


----------



## AnimalCrazy20 (Jul 15, 2009)

I wanna see more pics of Red's clan! Gracie, Milton, Penny the whole fam-dam-ily! Also pic's of Gracie brother Harley.

And pics of Inga's crew. I don't see many pics from her and I want to!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

BUMP.

I want to see pics of Maliraptor's crew, working, not working. Many, many pics.


----------

